# Property rental



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello

We are yet another couple moving to Cyprus this year. We are already in the process of buying a villa which will not be ready for us until the end of November. Our house in the UK will be sold soon and we will then be homeless!

Our plan is to rent, west coast Cyprus for a few months.

Does anyone know of any available furnished properties or contacts?

Many thanks

Su


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Is Larnaca any use to you? We have a 2 bedroom apartment with pool available for rent from about 1/8/08


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

*Property Rental*

Hi Babs

Paphos area! Thanks anyway

Su


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Just though it might be worth asking *

Have you tried the BuySellCyprus website? They do rentals as well as sales. Also gives an idea on what to expect pricewise. Good luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

There are plenty of properties in the Paphos area for rent, both long term and short term.
If you book a hotel for the first week after your arrival in Paphos you should then have no trouble finding something to rent until your house is ready for you.
Also you may find that your developer will have properties available to rent at a reduced cost for clients. Many developers offer this service so its worth talking to your developer.
If you have to find something yourselves its worth bearing in mind that there is a glut of rental property so you should be able to negotiate a price reduction as many owners are desperate to rent their properties. Dont be in too much of hurry to give the asking price.
good luck

Veronica


----------

